# Champagne bottles/regular corks?



## FTC Wines (Jul 9, 2013)

I just picked up some wine supplies at a garage sale. Two cases of 25year old champagne bottles, "used once". Very heavy bottles, but no inverted cone at bottom, but they were in the original case boxes. Anyway can I use regular wine corks in them? Not sure if the neck is different because of the champagne cork style. Thanks, Roy


----------



## Enologo (Jul 10, 2013)

I have one Champagne bottle that I've used #8 or #9 corks in. It's my oddball bottle that I usually use for that leftover portion that's not a full bottle and I'm gonna drink right away. I may have even used one of those tasting corks in it but nothing long term. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 10, 2013)

champagne bottles will accept regular corks for still wine ( non Sparkling). If making a sparkling wine you need to use champagne corks and wire caps to keep the corks from blowing off. You can also cap a champagne bottle with beer caps too.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 10, 2013)

*Corks*

when I tried to approach the subject with people I know they didn't know what to use, so I used #9 and they seamed to fit but not all bottles ,what # are Champaign corks? do you carry them?

( Champaign bottles that is.)


----------



## JohnT (Jul 10, 2013)

Why not attempt champagne? You already have the bottles. All you really need are beer caps and a capper.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 10, 2013)

I stock the champagne stoppers, they are plastic. The corks are another beast in them selves.
http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=champagne&product_id=751


----------



## joeswine (Jul 10, 2013)

*Champagne*

I DID DO JUST THAT HOWEVER, I ENDED UP USING THE PLASTIC STYLE CORKS,BUT I COULD FIND ANYONE TO STATE THAT THERE WAS A ACTUALLY CHAMPAIGN WINE CORK,THE BOTTLES WERE CORRECT ,YET SOME ,NOT ALL HELD FAST,PERPLEXING. I ALSO BOUGHT A CHAMPAIGN CORKER ,FLOOR MODEL,NEVER USED IT.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks all for the replies. I was out of town & the hotels w fi was down. I'll try a normal #9, but think I'll need a smaller cork, the neck seems a lot smaller than a regular bottle. But I have 24 clean, no label champagne bottles that are kind of cool, so I know I'll use then for something. Never made a champagne before but I remember Cold Duck from another life! Roy


----------

